# looking for portable background stand for botero 7x5feet background



## kalmiya (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for a cheap ( preferable 40-60 euro) portable background stand.
My eye fell on the "http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/62542-REG/Westcott_1103_Background_Stand_for_Illuminator.html which supports backgrounds up to 8 feet - but the problem is that I can't seem to get it here in europe (netherlands/germany).

I found this one "savage LS-C" http://www.cameranu.nl/nl/studio-accessoires/achtergrond-systemen/savage/savage-ls-c8-background-stand-voor-collapsibles/h5084_21604_183854/ but it's for another background and I'm not sure it'll fit ( it's for 1,83 - which would be 17 cm's too short... or maybe it'll just fit?).. 
Does someone have this stand + botero background (200cm x 150cm which is +/- 7x5 feet ) and knows if it's usable?

Or are there alternatives I could look at ?


----------



## revup67 (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought one today but checked with a few Ebay vendors first indicating I wanted quality vs. price. Most pointed to a brand called Linco saying they were the sturdiest. Sure enough I inquired with them and found their stands are much more durable and constructed better supporting up to 15 lbs, 3 year wararnty as well. Here's their store - whether they ship to Euro I'm not sure

Link to background systems: http://img.lincostore.com/Background-Support-and-Backdrops/category/54.html

I know Adorama sells a few of their items as well on ebay and at adorama.com

Good luck


----------

